# We're land owners again!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well it's official.... the deed was recorded today for our 85 acres where we're setting up the off-grid homestead in Texas.









Feels good to be real land owners again. We've been renting for too dang long!

A few pictures...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations Chris! Good for you!...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

azpredator said:


> Congratulations Chris! Good for you!...


Thanks!









Looks about like AZ doesn't it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL !! Congrats. You got a good piece there. You'll love the ocotillo's.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What's on top of the ridge in the third pic to the right of the two signs in the distance ? Is that someone house ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> What's on top of the ridge in the third pic to the right of the two signs in the distance ? Is that someone house ?


That's my neighbors place.







You can only see it from down on the road that runs the northern border of our property because he's around the other side of the mountain from me. He helped me find the place. The family who owned it for over 30 years contacted him while I was down on my 2 week land hunt trip and told him they were looking to sell it. It all came together nicely - almost like it was meant to be!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Oops... you said TOP of the ridge. That's someone else's house on the top of Jack Eden Mesa. The things you called signs - that's my neighbor's house...

Good eye.. lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now that's how neighbors should be..lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats Chris and Nicole! Looks beautiful out there. I can imagine sitting on one of those ridges at first light.... I would probably forget how to use the call while admiring what is in front of me.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep, very different from my part of the country but beautiful just the same. Would love to see that type of country one day.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the purchase, lots of garden spots there!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good for you and the family Chris, it looks great!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks great Chris!! I too am suddenly interested in going "off grid". I just got this sudden desire sometime Tues. nite, so I just started looking. I'm thinkin N.E. NV or somewhere in Montana.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks awesome Chris ! Congrats to you and Nichole. Let us know when the housewarming party is....


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I couldn't get my city girl wife to go off the grid if I wanted to.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like a caller's haven Chris.


----------



## gentlemanJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Im sooooo jealous. U r too blessed. Big sky country. Just beatiful.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great looking area. Congratulations!


----------



## RJMAcres (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks pretty good.
Now for a good old fashioned barn raising.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like a nice place you got there congrats.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks good, might hold quite a few yotes as well. I hate moving though, maybe this will be THE spot for you.


----------

